# culling roos



## smaj100 (Oct 17, 2012)

We have a small flock of 35 birds, we have 2 roos that free range with the girls and have done a remarkable job keeping them safe. We recently hatched out some french marans(sp), and 2 of those are roo's that we want to replace the other 2 olders roos with. My question is anyone have any ideas how this can affect the flock dynamics? If we cull both RIR roo's and just add the other 2 new roos will it throw the flock into chaos, will they simply see they are the only 2 roos in the flock and take over? Do we replace them 1 at a time?

Any suggestions are welcome.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

I would wait and see what the temperment of the new roos is before culling the trusted good ol' boys.

Some roos allow the older hens to put them in their place as grow up to be polite and protective. Others can be ultra hormonal and all they care about is mating 24/7 at the risk of losing hens to stress and predators.

I have read lots about how when you find a roo that has the traits you want you should keep one of his sons to take his place.


----------



## smaj100 (Oct 17, 2012)

This is one of the reasons we want to cull the good ol roos. They are both super aggressive and only seem intent on mating, to the point most of our girls are missing their backside feathers.


----------



## Starcreek (Feb 4, 2015)

smaj100 said:


> This is one of the reasons we want to cull the good ol roos. They are both super aggressive and only seem intent on mating, to the point most of our girls are missing their backside feathers.


If they are protective of the flock, and if they mate with the hens often, 35 hens with 2 roosters should not get overwhelmed. I would not consider that "over-aggressive." I cull roosters if they shun or otherwise abuse one of the hens (like a rooster I had that would not let a hen with a crooked beak eat with the others), or if they attack humans (same rooster). But pulling the feathers out of the hens' necks and backs is just normal mating behavior.

I would be cautious about replacing roosters that are doing their job well. If they are 3 years old or more, it's time for a replacement, but if that's not a factor, I would just keep the roos you've got. You know the old saying, "If it ain't broke, don't fix it."


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

smaj100 said:


> This is one of the reasons we want to cull the good ol roos. They are both super aggressive and only seem intent on mating, to the point most of our girls are missing their backside feathers.


I have read a lot about Cochin Roosters being very protective of their hens but not aggressive to the girls or humans. If they are raised with an older flock of hens they will actually be polite about mating- and ASK. 

I have heard Faverolles Roosters are the same way. I'll test this out for myself when we move. I don't want to p*ss off the neighbors with the crowing while we are renting.


----------



## Cotton (Oct 12, 2013)

smaj100 said:


> This is one of the reasons we want to cull the good ol roos. They are both super aggressive and only seem intent on mating, to the point most of our girls are missing their backside feathers.


This is normal behavior. The rule of thumb is a rooster for every 10 hens. I'd keep one of the young Roo's and add him to the mix. He'll get his butt kicked until he gets a little older but he should be fine.


----------



## Oomingmak (Feb 26, 2015)

LOL  I read the title of this thread and was expecting a post from someone in Aus that had a too many kangaroos on their land and were going to thin the herd.

Our experience has been that it is best to put new roosters in with our mature 'girls' when they are sub-adults. The hens tend to keep them in their place and when mature they end up being more respectful to the hens and people.
They still get the job done, but are not too aggressive.


----------



## JustCliff (May 21, 2011)

I will be culling roos soon. I had some good hatch rates this fall but, I managed to hatch about 75% roosters. I am the rooster hatcher. It wouldn't be so bad if they were a large breed. But they are Pearl white Leghorns. So I will have a bunch of just bigger than Cornish game hens in the freezer.
If they were my RIR's, I would caponize them. I going to start ordering White Rocks in January and start caponizing them.


----------



## Stillmeadow (Apr 25, 2016)

I agree with Oomingmak. If you add them at just the right age they will learn their manners and still be good rooster s if they have the right temperament.


----------

